
How the NSA's CryptoKids Stole My FOIA Innocence - etiam
http://www.atlasobscura.com/articles/how-the-nsas-cryptokids-stole-my-foia-innocence
======
brudgers
Direct link to the characters [sans flash]:
[https://www.nsa.gov/kids/bios/bios00001.shtml](https://www.nsa.gov/kids/bios/bios00001.shtml)

